# Pelouse



## Anaiss

PELOUSE, subst. fém.
 A. −1. Terrain couvert de gazon servant généralement à  agrémenter un parc, un jardin public ou privé.

È quello che in italiano si potrebbe definire "prato all'inglese"?

Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi sa che è proprio questo . 
Ad ogni caso, "pelouse" è la parola che in Belgio ha sostituito "le pré" un cinquanta anni fa, perché ritenuta molto più "chic", dunque più adatta alle villette dell'epoca . Si usa anche parecchio "le gazon", detto tipicamente "anglais" .


----------



## Anaiss

Merci bien matoupaschat.


----------



## Corsicum

Pour _pelouse_ mon dictionnaire « régional » donne aussi :
_Petite prairie, clairière herbue, pelouse = prateria, radura, il tappeto erboro, prato, erba minuta e folta_
http://www.adecec.net/infcor/index....nalugie=1&citazioni=1&bibliografia=1&indice=1


----------



## Anaiss

Merci Corsicum!
La mia domanda era perché "pelouse" mi sembra un genere di prato molto curato e regolare, dettagli che non sono necessariamente compresi nel semplice "prato" italiano.


----------



## Nadieuse

Corsicum said:


> Pour _pelouse_ mon dictionnaire « régional » donne aussi :
> _Petite prairie, clairière herbue, pelouse = prateria, radura, il tappeto erbo*r*o, prato, erba minuta e folta_
> http://www.adecec.net/infcor/index....nalugie=1&citazioni=1&bibliografia=1&indice=1


 
Solo questa correzione di digitazione: tappeto erbo*S*o.
ciao,
Nadieuse


----------



## cristy88

Ciao!
Forse un po' tardi, ma faccio notare che "pelouse", in realtà, è utilizzato in maniera piuttosta vasta in francese. In qualunque parco/ giardino, si parla appunto di "pelouse", quindi io credo che il "prato" italiano vada più che bene. Certo, bisognerebbe anche vedere il contesto.


----------



## Corsicum

Vu aussi :
 _La pelouse d’un terrain de football = __Il prato di un campo di calcio_


----------



## Anaiss

Merci bien, en tous cas on parlait de la pelouse d'une grande villa.


----------

